# Gaffe di Gerry Scotti ad Avanti un altro.Concorrente perde 270mila E



## admin (27 Aprile 2015)

Gaffe di Gerry Scotti ad avanti un altro. Il conduttore, attaccato in malo modo dalla rete ed in particolare sui social network, è accusato di aver fatto perdere 270mila euro ad un concorrente nel corso delle domande finali di "Avanti un altro". In che modo? Scotti è accusato di aver letto male, molto male, la domanda finale avrebbe causato la risposta sbagliata del concorrente il quale è passato dalla cifra di 270mila euro a 30mila euro. 

Quando disponibile, inseriremo il video.


----------



## tamba84 (28 Aprile 2015)

per me lo fanno apposta,più di un certo tot di volte non potranno far vincere i clienti.


----------

